# What does my Havanese want when he...



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

... comes up and touches my leg with is paw when I am standing around? but then runs the other way if I try to pet him 

... wants to curl up under my neck when I pick him up? 

... "s t r e t c h e s" instead of coming to me when I try to pet him or pick him up? He act likes he wants to be petted but then goes the other way

... reaches out and touches my leg with his paw when I am sitting in a chair? But doesn't want me to pick him up or pet him.

... jumps up on my leg but when I try to pet him or pick him up he goes the other way - why? eep:

Boy, Button is confusing.

We rescued Button about 8 months ago (he is 1 hr old now) from a terrible puppy mill and he has just recently come around to start theses things (questions above). 

Now I just don't know what he wants. We would have to walk him into a corner him to get him on a lead just to take him out to do his business, he is doing much better now. I guess he knows we are not going to hurt him or let anyone hurt him again. :crutch:

I would love some input on what this wonderful little dog is trying to tell me.:gossip:

:help:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. Not at all sure but some of the actions are like Smarty.

Sometimes she gets my attention with a paw or coming up on me with both paws. If I reach to get her she jumps back. Now I know she wants to play. She goes to the toy basket to get something for me to throw or play tug of war.

You may incorporate one of the actions to take him out. Again when either of the girls does an action that I am not sure of out they go for a potty break.

Our rescue Galen, gets right in my face when we are on the couch. I have no clue what she is asking or telling me, so out we go.

Good luck


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

The "go out" part is really a good thing. We do that a lot!
I will try the toy and see what happens.

Wish they could talk to us *some days*
Thanks
Gina


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he's looking for attention. The reason he runs the other way is that he wants you to follow. The only thing is that even though these things seem cute, they can lead to a problem of demanding attention and can become more and more frequent and eventually not so cute. One good rule of thumb is to ignore any demands for attention. You should initiate all interaction when it comes to play etc. Simply looking at or petting him is reinforcing his demands. A good example is a dog that jumps up on greeting someone. If the person pushes the dog down ,that is reinforcing his jumping because he got what he wanted , attention.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of the behaviour you described is similar to Benji and Lizzie's . Benji paws when he wants me to play with him. He runs away which means he wants to play "catch'-meaning, I chase him saying " I am going to catch you and cuddle you". He gets very excited. I do cuddle him at the end and he loves that. The "stretching" is for me to pick him up and carry him around or rub his belly. 

Lizzie paws me or wags her tail for love and petting. She wags her tail for DH so that he can take her out for a stroll. He is getting trained well :biggrin1: He loves to oblige her since he gets time with them only on he weekends.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sometimes when my boys do it they have to go out to make. Sometimes the water dish is empty, sometimes they're hungry and other times I just might not get what it is. I feel really terrible when I don't get what they need from me. Of course there are times when they just want to be held. It must be harder with a dog who has suffered at the hands of humans in the past. They have so much to overcome just to be able to enjoy what they all should have as a birthright.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's an article by one of our IPDTA members who is also a blogger on Dog Star Daily. http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/your-dog-training-you


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think he's telling you he's trying. Just tell him he's a good boy and don't reach for him again until he comes and relaxes next to you regardless of how many days that takes. I just have a feeling that he's going to be fine. I know it will be hard not to reach for him but it sounds like it will take him a while to get over the reaching for thing.

When you do have to reach for him when absolutely necessary, don't reach down from above. Think how you would feel if some 10 story tall being was reaching down for you from above. Go in under his chin level and don't make any sudden movements. Any time I greet a dog I don't know I go in under the chin with my palm up.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My dogs do this to get me to follow them. Sometimes it's to let me know the water dish needs re-filling, or they want to play or go outside. If I ask and then follow them, they will lead me to what they want.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh these darling dogs! Murph paws at me when he is ready for us to go home from work and he also does it when he wants to tell me he is ready for bed! I truly cannot imagine life without him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave, 

It is so hard not to spoil Havs especially when you only have one or two to take care of. 

Language I have learned:
1.Standing at door, ringing the bells, scratching door, or looking at me while he is in the path of the door way - Bathroom
2. Everyone is standing up and talking, Dexter paws on my leg - pick me up, so I can see everyone and be in the conversation.
3. Paws at my leg when I am sitting down - Attention
4. Low soft growls at the door - Check it out, I do and tell him it is ok and he stops the soft growls at the door.
5. He tries to get at my hands - He wants to be petted/stroked.

Dexter has me in training....I need to read that article Dave! I am trying to discourage some of the pawing at my leg while I am sitting down and tell Dexter to go play, which he does.

We are so smitten with these dogs! It is soooooooooooooooooooooooo hard not to spoil them!


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW - every interesting ideas. I can see a little of each of the responses in Button.
Dave - I will read the "is your dog training you" for my Mini Schnauzer - who this must have been written about (LOL) 
Thanks to each of you - it makes me feel so much better knowing I am not alone.:cheer2:
As I sit here at the computer he comes up and touches me on the leg. ** wonder what he wants now ** opps - now hes gone.:bounce: sounds like the food bowl is empty - later!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley STILL does the run away when I get the leash...even tho I know he loves to go for a walk. I just stand quietly and say "come". He does come but if he is too long at it...I say "okay, no walk" and put the lead down and ignore him. He really hates that and is very willing to have the lead on. If I am in a hurry...I just say: STOP...STAY....and he's out the door in minutes. 

It's all a game...the little buggers!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a puppymill dog, Darin. He does some of the same things, such as jumping up on my leg and then running if I reach to pet him. I think that he wants the attention, but is too afraid of people reaching for him. If we are sitting dowm, he will come over, but just not if we are standing up. Whatever happened to these dogs at the puppymill, they must have been traumatized by the people reaching into their cages. I think that Darin sees our other 2 dogs getting attention and really wishes he could get some, but he just isn't sure how to go about it yet. Darin will be a year old on the 9th and we've had him since May. I think that he has come a long way. He will come up to any of us while we are sitting on the couch, even climbing onto our laps. I taught him to sit on command so now if I need to pick him up for any reason, I can usually tell him to sit and he will sit while I reach for him. That is huge progress! He's not too comfortable doing that, but at least he does it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

princessp said:


> I have a puppymill dog, Darin. He does some of the same things, such as jumping up on my leg and then running if I reach to pet him. I think that he wants the attention, but is too afraid of people reaching for him.


Vicki, I have two dogs that do this behavior and both of them came from breeders. One is Marley from Havtahava (Kimberly) and one is a Crested pup who was in a wonderful home for most of her life. These are well adjusted dogs and certainly not afraid of my hands but they don't want petting when they do this. They are wanting me to follow them so they can go outside or be fed or they'll even lead me to the toy box.

I also have a dog that was most likely hit/kicked. She comes to me freely and loves attention but will shriek when she percieves a threat of hitting or kicking such as when you turn too quickly or swat a fly or something else that she's not expecting.


----------

